# Wii Menu VS PS3 XMB VS Xbox 360 Dashboard



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2009)

For me Wii Menu:
Looks good
Easy to use channels
SD Card loading
Does its job well


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 7, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> For me Wii Menu:
> Looks good
> Easy to use channels
> SD Card loading
> Does its job well



I'd agree if it let you use the D-Pad to select stuff. I hate the finger spazzing all over the goddamn place. Also, the lack of customization hurts it too.


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wii Menu got boring after about 2weeks. Nintendo need to do something new to it. And the warning intro for the Wii is lame. They should do something that too.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the 360 dashboard and the wii menu but i agree with popcorn fairy it needs to let you use the d pad


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 7, 2009)

I say the 360 dashboard,it just looks kick ass. Though PS3 has that awesome Sims looking thing,but I don't know what that is,I don't know much about PS3,but for the Wii menu,thats kinda plain in my opinion.


----------



## overslept (Nov 7, 2009)

XMB. The Xross Media Bar does everything. It's easy to navigate, easy to learn, and easy to customize.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Nov 7, 2009)

Easily the PS3. Looks the best and has themes,music,videos. The wii cant even compare


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 7, 2009)

XMB.Wii menu is just boring and i dont have a 360 but i heard the dashboard is better then all menus.


----------



## akash86 (Nov 7, 2009)

its gotta be the ps3...cuz u can theme it...without softmodding (like the wii)


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

i dislike Sony's idea to use the same XMB on the PSX, PSP and the PS3.
They need to make a new one.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2009)

I voted XMB because thats the one ive used the most, i have a ps3 and only saw dashboard from friends. The wii one is boring and 1+ for dpad. Also I like the xmb themes.


----------



## akash86 (Nov 7, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> i dislike Sony's idea to use the same XMB on the PSX, PSP and the PS3.
> They need to make a new one.


well, they came out with it on the psp. ps1 or ps2 didnt have it O.o


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

akash86 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google PSX. You obviously don't know what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i want one.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 7, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> akash86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP is the only one that has the XMB besides the PS3. Though Sony is now putting it in their laptops.

I prefer the XMB compared to all the other menus. Its much more easy to navigate.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised that you've never heard of the PSX:





It was a failure in Japan and was never released elsewhere. However, it _was_ the first Sony console to introduce the XMB interface.


----------



## akash86 (Nov 8, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i actually did know wut the psx was, but knowing it was a failure, i thought not many ppl knew about it. and also, SINCE it was a failure, to anyone outside of japan, the XMB was only used in 2 consoles, psp and ps3. 
off-topic: the psx actually owns. i would totally buy it! cuz its like...pro.


----------



## antonkan (Nov 8, 2009)

I vote for PlayStation 3 XMB firmware because the background look nicer.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 8, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> i dislike Sony's idea to use the same XMB on the PSX, PSP and the PS3.
> They need to make a new one.


its their menu system, all their products are going to have it
since its simple, quick, and easy to navigate

they also have been using it on their HDTV's for a while now
and probably other device like video cameras and digital camera's but I have no idea if they ever interpreted them in those products yet


----------



## Bloodgod (Nov 8, 2009)

Wii/XMB easy to use not cluttered. Xbox 360 Blades would be here.

New x360 dash looks a hot mess of crap and advert. A friend of mine who does't have a 360 got lost on how to START a game. let alone dig into the market place.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess i'd have to say I like the Wii menu the best. I can't believe I'm saying that but really, its the only decent one. The 360 dashboard was good but the NXE is just crappy. I used to like it but now its just sickening, wayyyy to menu pages and stuff that I wish you could just hide. I hate the PS3 menu because all they did was take the PSP menu and out it on the PS3 so it feels like its wayy underpowered. The Wii menu is the only one that is decent.


----------



## akash86 (Nov 10, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I guess i'd have to say I like the Wii menu the best. I can't believe I'm saying that but really, its the only decent one. The 360 dashboard was good but the NXE is just crappy. I used to like it but now its just sickening, wayyyy to menu pages and stuff that I wish you could just hide. I hate the PS3 menu because all they did was take the PSP menu and out it on the PS3 so it feels like its wayy underpowered. The Wii menu is the only one that is decent.



u do have a gr8 point there, but the  ps3 has some sort of touch-ups in itx XMB that it feels totally different. and it has a bunch of different options, so it doesnt look THAT similar....ok, nvm. but here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XrossMediaBar


----------



## 67birdman (Nov 21, 2009)

DASHBOARD 4 LIFE, it looks nice and is easy to navigate.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I use my 360 for more than gaming (I know it's kinda lame, but the 360 has become a social tool for my out of state friends), and I don't know, but I REALLY like the NXE dashboard, better than the old one. The new dashboard (when you are connected to the internet) feels a lot different than the other consoles. Maybe it's all the news and shit available without navigating anywhere


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 28, 2009)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Easily the PS3. Looks the best and has themes,music,videos. The wii cant even compare


I agree. The XBOX360 Dashboard comes in a very close second though


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 28, 2009)

the wii can't compare to the ps3 or 360 menu i agree. but me and everyone else got a wii.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 28, 2009)

Wii can't compare to the other 2, that's for sure.
Hopefully Nintendo puts a little more effort in it next time, because now, their Menu just got smashed by the other 2.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 28, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> i dislike Sony's idea to use the same XMB on the PSX, PSP and the PS3.
> They need to make a new one.



Indeed, regardless, its just simple and does the job

The NXE dashboard wins it for me though in the end, if only there was a better sense of direction when looking for themes, for example, or any other downloadable content, or basically an elaborate search function, then it would have been perfect. It gets tiring waiting for it to load the letters, then all the games, and then scrolling through them all. It was a GREAT improvement from pre-nxe none the less. SO easy to see your friends, what they are playing etc etc. 

Only draw back is no web browser, despite having a PS3, though, i never seem to use it though.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 29, 2009)

Even though I have no ps3 (but I do have a wii & 360), I went with the xmb. It's so simple.


----------



## Advi (Nov 29, 2009)

Wii menu. Lacking in features, but it's very easy to navigate, and very pleasant to the eye.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the XMB.

It doesn't shove too many unnecessary menus in your face, and I found it very intuitive to use.

Same interface across PSP and PS3 is actually a pro for me. I'd bet that relatively casual gamers who transitioned from one to the other would also appreciate it.

(Basically think of it as your desktop and laptop running the same O/S. Linux on one and DOS on the other isn't as desirable is it?)


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 5, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and once more the japanese had the advantage while the western didn't even know about the existence of it:.

k back to topic:. don't know about the xbox menu interface but the wii menu is nice, but just to simple/ steril for my taste:. vote for the sony one:.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 5, 2009)

I wouldn't say they had the advantange. PSX _was_ a bad idea.


----------



## prowler (Dec 5, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say they had the advantange. PSX _was_ a bad idea.



though it would be sexy to have it :3


----------



## Blue-K (Dec 5, 2009)

-The Wii is simply boring as hell. Seeing as how much would be possible (WiiFlow, for example), it's sad. Even different Themes from the Community can't help here. A-W-F-U-L basic design/idea. It's from Nintendo, so I wasn't expecting much anyways...
-Dashboard is nice. Though, not an eyecandy like XMB.
-XMB is simply the best. The default background, which changes with the Time and Month, is simply amazing. It's themeable as hell, easy to navigate, and still looks awesome.

Without any doubt XMB. If the Ps3 would be hackable, I would get one


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut


----------

